# Post your lofts here



## Shadybug Lofts

I think it would be cool to have a thread that had everyone's loft on the same thread that way if someone is talking about there loft you can go to one thread and put a name with the loft. Here's my 2 lofts.

















p


----------



## abluechipstock

my little loft


----------



## West

Just chiming in before this gets pretty crazy with people quoting each other and seeing the same lofts throughout the thread. Each person should have 1 post that they edit with their loft pictures. All other posts could be posted elsewhere or PM's. This thread could then be stickied and a great reference for people to flip through to see many different loft designs. With that said I will delete my post if that is decided.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

West said:


> Just chiming in before this gets pretty crazy with people quoting each other and seeing the same lofts throughout the thread. Each person should have 1 post that they edit with their loft pictures. All other posts could be posted elsewhere or PM's. This thread could then be stickied and a great reference for people to flip through to see many different loft designs. With that said I will delete my post if that is decided.


 I agree that was my intention to start with just one pic of each loft I'm just getting tired of talking to someone about there loft then have to spend a hour trying to find it on here. I think its a good idea to put what type birds you raise like abluechipstock did.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler

The loft is 7½’ high x 8’ x 5’ ,,, allowing for two sections with a door on each side that open to the flying pen, there is also a small sliding door inside the loft… The flying pen is 7½’ high x 8’x 2’ allowing for the trapdoor and main entrance, the rest of the flying pen is 6’ 2” high x 8 x 8... It may not seem like the loft is sitting on blocks, but it is! And the flying pen has cement slabs with a few small drainage holes for rain water to seep out or when I hose it down… 

Louie
DHF Lofts 

View attachment 17756


View attachment 17757


View attachment 17758


----------



## Feathered Dragons

*My Loft*

Feathered Dragons Koft

Link - http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1428


----------



## hasseian_313

nice lofts


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

klondike goldie said:


> My loft pictures are on my profile page, I don't know how to get the picture over here.


I put it over for you
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391


----------



## eyespyer

This is my ugly loft LOL










This is a pic of one of my breeder pins, I have two more now, but smaller


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Hillfamilylofts Flying loft


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My breeding loft pics are on my web page below:


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

hillfamilyloft said:


> Hillfamilylofts Flying loft


Looks like Renee's (Lovebirds) OB loft. Very nice!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Looks like Renee's (Lovebirds) OB loft. Very nice!


I did look at that loft when I was designing it. At present the inside is open 7x12. I do not have any walls yet.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

Here is 2 of mine !!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k

Nice thread


----------



## Msfreebird

Here's mine....
This loft is for my Homer's, Tumbler's and 1 King Pigeon.
The loft is 8 X 12 with 10' peak, the flight cage is 10 X 12.
The flight cage is completely wrapped with 1/4 and 1/2 inch hardware mesh, dug down in the ground about 8 inches and covered with all purpose sand.
The windows are also covered with 1/4 " hardware mesh so they can be opened in the summer.
(the cages and carriers are no longer in the flight cage, that was just for transporting the birds when I moved)



















This is a great thread!! I love to look at other loft's to get ideas!
This is my (temporary) Fantail loft. I'm saving to get another shed to convert for them.
It's 4 X 8 X 10 high. Attached to an enclosed gazebo (now storage shed) sitting on a concrete slab.


----------



## ezemaxima

Front view of my loft









From the inside looking at my aviary all opened up to the inside of the loft









Right side of the wall, the left side is the same









outside side wall


----------



## spirit wings

The larger of the two is 8x16, can not remember what the other one is..lol..


----------



## GEMcC5150

*[EMAIL="IMG_0276.jpg"][EMAIL="IMG_0277.jpg"]OK!!! I can now post a picture of our loft.[/EMAIL][/EMAIL]*


----------



## hasseian_313

eys urs is kinda nice


----------



## Jeff Ward

*Ocean View Loft - Nova Scota, Canada*

A few pics of our loft built summer 2010, enjoying it very much... Cheers, Jeff.


----------



## chayi

this is my 8x8 loft


----------



## Wingsonfire

Here is mine:


----------



## bigislerollers

Here is my set up that I use to raise my perfroming rollers.

Foster Loft - 16' wide x 6' deep x 6 1/2' high









Individual breeding pens - 8 @ 3' wide x 3' deep x 4' high









Triple Kitbox - 3 @ 4' wide x 4' deep x 5' high









Double Kitbox - 2 @ 6' wide x 3' deep x 5' high


----------



## Wingsonfire

All of those are fantastic looking, dang nice setup........


----------



## PigeonVilla

wow all great looking lofts Im jealous


----------



## birdkeeper

all your lofts are awesome looking. jealous. lol


----------



## Thunderbird Racing

here is the small loft I started with, my wife has taken over this one with her white homers. There are 4 pair inside. Now if it would just warm up enough to do the touch up painting on the door and the nest boxes.


----------



## windycityflyers

don't have a recent one but here is what I started with..


----------



## wcooper

here's my breeder loft just after converting it.
I'll get better pics soon;

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17932&stc=1&d=1292299881

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17933&stc=1&d=1292299909


----------



## sammy2545

*new w/hood loft*







new w/hood loft


----------



## rackerman

*Heres My Two Lofts*

Nothing Fancy......the 1st pic is the loft I got from bcr1 here from PT, you can see the birds he also give me.


----------



## wcooper

Here's my breeder loft:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=18058&stc=1&d=1292890213


----------



## Boo800800

Almost done with my aviary
















One more loft


----------



## flewthecoupe

I'll Play here's my new loft I finished this spring 8x8 breeder section on left 8x8 yb section on right 4x8 supply and feed area in the middle. 8x20 total wire floors for easy cleaning and plenty of ventilation . I always got sick when I had solid floors. Coupe is facing south for maximum sunlight.

Looking forward to my first race season!

FTC Pigeon loft


----------



## Msfreebird

I like your setup!


----------



## Holy Roller

Purchased, not built : ).


----------



## vangimage

This is my loft. First one I built, hopefully the next one is better.


----------



## Jay3

That's nice, but does it have ventilation, aside from the aviary?


----------



## vangimage

No, I am going to install some vents two in the back and one on each side. Im planning on opening the back closer to the top and that should give plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Jay3

That'll be good, as long as there aren't strong drafts blowing through. Many say not to have cross drafts, but the way mine is set up, I can have cross draft in the hot days of summer when they need it, and close it up if windy or cooler. Sometimes it's a good thing. I think you're doing a good job.


----------



## sky tx

My 6 X 16 loft


----------



## ghendel

Hello All,
This is my first loft, built for about $80. Finished yesterday! After looking at some of the other lofts, should I put wire mesh on one of the front doors? I live in Oregon.


----------



## vangimage

Jay3 said:


> That'll be good, as long as there aren't strong drafts blowing through. Many say not to have cross drafts, but the way mine is set up, I can have cross draft in the hot days of summer when they need it, and close it up if windy or cooler. Sometimes it's a good thing. I think you're doing a good job.


Thanx, I will be adding those soon still need to build a young bird loft.


----------



## vangimage

ghendel said:


> Hello All,
> This is my first loft, built for about $80. Finished yesterday! After looking at some of the other lofts, should I put wire mesh on one of the front doors? I live in Oregon.


Wheres your loft cant see photos?


----------



## ghendel

Not sure, I can see them on firefox.


----------



## Msfreebird

ghendel said:


> Not sure, I can see them on firefox.


I have firefox....and I don't see any pictures


----------



## ghendel

I used a different format to repost the pics. Hopefully that worked!


----------



## Boo800800

Your pictures are working now ghendel. Very nice


----------



## Jerryx4

Looks very nice, are you sure about the spike perches though? they look a bit sharp for such a small space?


----------



## Jerryx4

Here's mine, 8x4 and I built it so it can all pull apart fairly easily. 
Here it was only 3/4 done so alot of progress since then. this was taken about a year ago.


----------



## horseart4u

here are a few pic's of our loft


----------



## ghendel

> Looks very nice, are you sure about the spike perches though? they look a bit sharp for such a small space?


I took them out yesterday. Definitely too long and totally useless!


----------



## vangimage

Hey Horseart4U how is the metal shed for a loft. I have been considering using a metal shed such as the one you are using for young bird loft? Wanted to know if it gets hot in thosse sheds. Is it very hot where you are from? Question for everyone. Does it get hotter in metal sheds, then in wooden sheds? What about to plastic rubermaid ans other brand rubber ones?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

vangimage said:


> Hey Horseart4U how is the metal shed for a loft. I have been considering using a metal shed such as the one you are using for young bird loft? Wanted to know if it gets hot in thosse sheds. Is it very hot where you are from? Question for everyone. Does it get hotter in metal sheds, then in wooden sheds? What about to plastic rubermaid ans other brand rubber ones?


Common sense tells you it would be hotter in a metal shed than a wooden one. If you care about your birds don't do it.


----------



## Jay3

ghendel said:


> I took them out yesterday. Definitely too long and totally useless!


I wouldn't have taken them out. You can always round off the corners if you like. My birds like them, and I don't really love them on the wooden frame, right up against the hardware cloth. Hawks can grab them through the wire when they're right up against the wire. I have had some try. So I added shelves that are back a bit away from the wire. But I also have the perches like in your picture. Looks good.


----------



## HmoobH8wj




----------



## horseart4u

vangimage said:


> Hey Horseart4U how is the metal shed for a loft. I have been considering using a metal shed such as the one you are using for young bird loft? Wanted to know if it gets hot in thosse sheds. Is it very hot where you are from? Question for everyone. Does it get hotter in metal sheds, then in wooden sheds? What about to plastic rubermaid ans other brand rubber ones?


my birds are doing great!!! i have installed vents in the back and with the large flight pen they are fine, dipite what people think  as long as you ventilate it they will be ok.they can take the heat and they stay outside most of the time anyway. good luck


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

horseart4u said:


> my birds are doing great!!! i have installed vents in the back and with the large flight pen they are fine, dipite what people think  as long as you ventilate it they will be ok.they can take the heat and they stay outside most of the time anyway. good luck


Gee, Why do you think they stay out most of the time.


----------



## horseart4u

yes its warm in there but not like before its not all that hot like you think.. and yes they stay out side and go inside quite often. as i look out window now i see 2 out side all the others are in side...don't worry SHADYBUG.. I check them constantly  they just had a bath and shower too LOL and fresh water


----------



## Msfreebird

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Gee, Why do you think they stay out most of the time.


I have a wooden shed for a loft and the birds still stay out in the flight cage most of the day......hanging out by the 'pool'


----------



## lmorales4

Thanks for making this thread Shadybug all the lofts look great tons of different designs


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks, You have a unique designed loft, I like it, But I'm curious how do you keep rain out with all that wire and no roof overhang. Good ventilation though. How about a pic of the inside.


----------



## zugbug13

Here is my main loft.









My second loft for spares and young birds.


----------



## horseart4u

zugbug13 said:


> Here is my main loft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second loft for spares and young birds.


WOW those are nice lofts.. are you in AZ? looks like a desert out there


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice lofts.


----------



## zugbug13

I live in Southern California and our climate can feel like the desert. Cheers, Charlie


----------



## vangimage

Nice Loft Charlie.


----------



## vangimage

horseart4u said:


> my birds are doing great!!! i have installed vents in the back and with the large flight pen they are fine, dipite what people think  as long as you ventilate it they will be ok.they can take the heat and they stay outside most of the time anyway. good luck


I know common sense dictates certain things but why not ask if you dont know for sure. I know that it is what most people assume I do that as well but I wanted to here from one who has a metal shed loft. Seems like the birds are pretty well off.


----------



## JT

Zugbug... WOW... you built these lofts yourself?


----------



## billyr70

My work in progress.


----------



## Msfreebird

billyr70 said:


> My work in progress.


WOW, look at ALL those steps!


----------



## Jerryx4

Very nice spot atop the hill!


----------



## Jay3

It is beautiful, but I'd imagine you get lots of exercise just running up and down. 
Now all you need is a chair rail to ride up and down. LOL.


----------



## billyr70

Jay3 said:


> It is beautiful, but I'd imagine you get lots of exercise just running up and down.
> Now all you need is a chair rail to ride up and down. LOL.


Don`t put any ideas in my head....


----------



## Jay3

LOL. I'll bet you could do it, by looking at everything else you've done.


----------



## billyr70

Jay3 said:


> LOL. I'll bet you could do it, by looking at everything else you've done.


LOL, maybe when i get older i might try to tackle your idea. LOLLOL


----------



## PigeonVilla

billyr70 said:


> My work in progress.


wow thats a real nice looking loft and veiw for your birds , reminds me of rocky balboa climbing the stairs , eye of the tiger baby!! lol


----------



## PigeonVilla

I could only dream of having something this big  thats a major mansion for your birds ,awe-someeeeee!!


----------



## Msfreebird

billyr70 said:


> Don`t put any ideas in my head....


How about a Hot Tub on that upper deck!


----------



## Jerryx4

Beer Fridge!


----------



## billyr70

PigeonVilla said:


> wow thats a real nice looking loft and veiw for your birds , reminds me of rocky balboa climbing the stairs , eye of the tiger baby!! lol


Yo Adrian, lol.... I can asure you that i don`t run up those stairs.


----------



## billyr70

Msfreebird said:


> How about a Hot Tub on that upper deck!


If i did that my Birds would never trap in.


----------



## billyr70

Jerryx4 said:


> Beer Fridge!


Jerry, i like your thinking. lol


----------



## cbx1013

Shady:

Good idea for a thread. I like seeing other folks creative thinking. Thanks!

My new loft from last year, 6' x 12' in 2 sections... a 6x8 on the left for flyers and YB's, and a 6x4 with 9 nest boxes on the right. The old loft behind it is 3' x 6' and is used for whatever else I need... older males, or weanlings or whatever.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That looks like a very nice loft, well built and maintained. You should be proud. I like it.


----------



## Jerryx4

Love the poo catching garden!


----------



## Msfreebird

cbx1013 said:


> Shady:
> 
> Good idea for a thread. I like seeing other folks creative thinking. Thanks!
> 
> My new loft from last year, with the old loft behind it.


Wow, I like this!.......So clean, bright and cheerful looking. Nice loft!


----------



## zugbug13

Very well done Jerry. Regards, Charlie


----------



## cbx1013

Thanks guys...

Most of my plans and ideas came from here, and you all. I appreciate all of you sharing your loft ideas... made my job much easier, and saved me and my birds a lot of heartache.

I learned a long time ago, I don't have to be the smartest guy in the room. I just need to listen to the people who are the smartest people in the room. Saves a lot of grief.

Thanks again.

cbx


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Quote, learned a long time ago, I don't have to be the smartest guy in the room. I just need to listen to the people who are the smartest people in the room. Saves a lot of grief.
You are so right, I read everything on pigeon talk for 1 1/2 years before i ever joined, just to learn what it took to keep pigeons, and if i wanted to try it.


----------



## rbflight

*Here is my flying flight loft here on Long Island. Plenty of light and faces the south. 8 x 16 with a false ceiling 6 1/2 foot high so the birds will not fly over your head. The first section is for the flyers and the 2 other sections are for the breeders and show birds.*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Very nice, Nice looking birds


----------



## vangimage

Nice loft.


----------



## gogo10131

I think all the colors are represented in that pic...nice


----------



## Msfreebird

ALL these lofts are GREAT!
Here is my new Fantail loft...I just finished!


----------



## Jay3

Looks great Waynette! Are you going to add vents? They'll love it.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Looks great Waynette! Are you going to add vents? They'll love it.


It has 2 vents in the peaks, you can barely see it because of the sun.


----------



## My-Time

*New loft*

Hello all, here are a few pics of my fly loft. It is 6'x12' by 6'.6" x 6'. My next step is to build 2 aviary's on the front of the loft, where the replacement windows are. then install the landing board.


----------



## Wingsonfire

My-Time said:


> Hello all, here are a few pics of my fly loft. It is 6'x12' by 6'.6" x 6'. My next step is to build 2 aviary's on the front of the loft, where the replacement windows are. then install the landing board.


I LIKE IT,Looks great, one of the nicest one's I have seen on here.


----------



## Wingsonfire

rbflight said:


> *Here is my flying flight loft here on Long Island. Plenty of light and faces the south. 8 x 16 with a false ceiling 6 1/2 foot high so the birds will not fly over your head. The first section is for the flyers and the 2 other sections are for the breeders and show birds.*


I looked at the last post here and commented on theirs and scrolled up and saws yours, very nice also..


----------



## Pieter Du Toit

*My Father's Tumbler pigeon loft*

Hi this is my Dad's racing pigeon and tumbler pigeon (he changed over to tumblers recently) loft in Boksburg South-Africa; I still think it's one of the best I've ever seen


----------



## pigeon is fun

Msfreebird said:


> ALL these lofts are GREAT!
> Here is my new Fantail loft...I just finished!


Msfreebird,
is that the one you got from the shed store? very nice!


----------



## Msfreebird

pigeon is fun said:


> Msfreebird,
> is that the one you got from the shed store? very nice!


Yes, it was one of their 'display models' ......60% OFF


----------



## Jay3

Looks nice, but are you adding vents to the bottom?


----------



## GEMcC5150

Jay3 said:


> Looks nice, but are you adding vents to the bottom?


Jay look at the pic there are two vent on the front bottom.. In deed you did a nice job.


----------



## Jay3

Sorry..........I was talking to Waynette. Guess I should have been more clear. These lofts all look great!


----------



## nzpouter

old one...


----------



## nzpouter

new and unfinished....


----------



## Msfreebird

WOW.....Nice!


----------



## birdkeeper

That's a nice looking loft you got there! About how many birds are you housing?


----------



## Jay3

Wow! What size is that?


----------



## ceee0237

My-Time is this your loft here? 
----> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/2542733021.html


----------



## nzpouter

thanks... it's 12 bay with each one at 5' wide, 7' deep. The plan is to keep 12 birds in each bay during non breeding season and a young bird loft for 80 birds during breeding season.... but we all know how that number always grew...


----------



## vangimage

nzpouter said:


> old one...


Nice set up if I had room and they it would be pretty nice to have something like that.


----------



## vangimage

nzpouter said:


> new and unfinished....


Wow very nice, that would be a great set up to have. You have out done your self I thought the old one was nice this is even better. Does it get hot with that tin/metal structures?


----------



## Wayne Johnson

That is an amazing set up. Thanks for sharineg. In the winter do you cover the fronts with clear plastic or is it open welded wire? It looks open in the picture.


----------



## nzpouter

Thanks guys  the front is open welded wire, it gets hot in summer but the loft is facing north and the cool wind comes from east, and in winter, it's sheltered from the cold southerly wind.


----------



## king newbie

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/1319667033-picsay.jpg


----------



## zugbug13

Thanks for sharing newbie. Looks like a tidy little starter loft with a nice sized Avery. Best regards, Charlie


----------



## NewHopePoultry

Everyone has such nice lofts!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

My small loft


----------



## rackerman

*That's one cute loft, how big is it? I really like it*


wonword said:


> My small loft


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Very very nice loft


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Thank you, its 4'x4' not including the flight pen on the right.


----------



## rackerman

*You did an awesome job! *


wonword said:


> Thank you, its 4'x4' not including the flight pen on the right.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Thanks Russ! I love it also, but like all pigeon fanciers, want more space


----------



## birdkeeper

That's a great looking loft...well built!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Thanks! Here is the inside:








And just one from the build (most of the wood was left over from building a bar in my basement, so I just designed it as I went according to the amount of wood I had)


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wow, I wouldn't want you to build me a bar, If you were going to have that much wood left or did you purposely make a mistake so you had enough to build the loft. If you did your secret safe here. LOL Again nice job.


----------



## Greek Boy

Wonword- I like your small loft. Nice neat job. What does concern me is it looks like sparrows and other small animals might be able to enter between doweled areas. Drinking and eating from your birds drinker and feeders could cause problems with transfering diseases. Their droppings could also pass some unwanted diseases in your loft. Just a thought. Again very nice job. Good luck to you and yours- Nick..


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Wow, I wouldn't want you to build me a bar, If you were going to have that much wood left or did you purposely make a mistake so you had enough to build the loft. If you did your secret safe here. LOL Again nice job.


I wouldnt be building you a bar because im not a carpenteur But really, I measured very close to the amount of wood I needed, but in making the fake would beams for the bar, I realized that I didnt need the bottom piece all around it and it would lighten it up also. I'm glad there was some left over though, otherwise I would have not built the loft and not gotten back into pigeons. This is the part I made with left overs, its only 3 sides 4' wide x 2' deep x 4'tall.








And my floating bar











Greek Boy said:


> Wonword- I like your small loft. Nice neat job. What does concern me is it looks like sparrows and other small animals might be able to enter between doweled areas. Drinking and eating from your birds drinker and feeders could cause problems with transfering diseases. Their droppings could also pass some unwanted diseases in your loft. Just a thought. Again very nice job. Good luck to you and yours- Nick..


Thanks! I have not yet had a problem with the sparrows, and I have ALOT of them in my yard. Not once have I seen one go anywhere near the loft. There is not food continuously out since I feed my birds an amount where they consume it all. And the sparrows dont know there is water inside the waterers since they look funny, plus there is plenty of water all over in Minnesota so they dont search for it that hard. Mice may come in at night, but im i've not seen them either.


----------



## fadedracer

damn what does everyone do for a living....millionaires?


----------



## Msfreebird

wonword said:


> My small loft


I love this! Nice job for NOT being a carpenter


----------



## TALON

One week ago today I finished building this loft.










I now have 20 white racing pigeons with a new home.










Four days ago I started building my second loft for breeding. I wasn't able to work on the loft yesterday, but today I hope to have most of it finished.



















Ken


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Very nice, clean ,beautiful loft. How about a pic of the inside


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Msfreebird said:


> I love this! Nice job for NOT being a carpenter


Thanks!


Very nice loft Talon!


----------



## Jay3

wonword said:


> I wouldnt be building you a bar because im not a carpenteur But really, I measured very close to the amount of wood I needed, but in making the fake would beams for the bar, I realized that I didnt need the bottom piece all around it and it would lighten it up also. I'm glad there was some left over though, otherwise I would have not built the loft and not gotten back into pigeons. This is the part I made with left overs, its only 3 sides 4' wide x 2' deep x 4'tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my floating bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I have not yet had a problem with the sparrows, and I have ALOT of them in my yard. Not once have I seen one go anywhere near the loft. There is not food continuously out since I feed my birds an amount where they consume it all. And the sparrows dont know there is water inside the waterers since they look funny, plus there is plenty of water all over in Minnesota so they dont search for it that hard. Mice may come in at night, but im i've not seen them either.



It's really a nice looking little loft, but I agree about rodents getting in. Mice can make the birds sick, but rats will kill them. Hardware cloth could be added to the bars in the open areas to stop them.


----------



## gogo10131

Very nice clean and functional looking lofts. Looks like the breeder loft should be done in the next few days. Great job all the way around 




TALON said:


> One week ago today I finished building this loft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 20 white racing pigeons with a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four days ago I started building my second loft for breeding. I wasn't able to work on the loft yesterday, but today I hope to have most of it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


----------



## GEMcC5150

TALON said:


> One week ago today I finished building this loft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have 20 white racing pigeons with a new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four days ago I started building my second loft for breeding. I wasn't able to work on the loft yesterday, but today I hope to have most of it finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


You have done a very nice job on the lofts. I don't think I like you but it maybe shop envy. NICE SHOP I have a much smaller but well use one here in 
Mexico.


----------



## old*cowboy

Sorry I posted this on another thread.
Here is one of my old lofts. I had it in a time I was moving alot. Came in handy, just hook up and go. It was about 16x8 I gutted an old pop up camper. Enclosed the ends with 2x2 frame and plywood. I then built a divider in center and built 8 nest compartments and small fly area in front. Then other half was for young birds. Had a shelf for 2 high show cages and lots of perches. I raised Lahores then as now and it worked good for that. I gave it to a friend in CO. and he still uses it today.


----------



## Jay3

What a great idea. Very cool!


----------



## Rafael/PR

i have to say your guys really did a awesome job on your loft all of you who posted your picture , no one cant say you dont love your birds , I dont know why but anyone who get into the pigeon hobby has to build the best loft they could make and afford , which is a good thing, again awesome job!!


----------



## vangimage

Here a picture of my new loft just about finished birds already in it.


----------



## Jay3

Gee that's nice. How many birds do you have?


----------



## vangimage

21 perches in that loft, 18 birds in there, there will be less birds soon. I have total of 30 some odd birds with the other loft and individual breeding lofts.


----------



## Jay3

Looks like they get lots of air and sun. Nice.


----------



## Noahs Ark

My first loft. I'm still working on it...It's 8'x8'x11' tall. I'm getting alot of ideas from this site, thanks to all that contribute! Larry


----------



## Zippy

I really like that loft. What are the dimensions?


----------



## blongboy

http://youtu.be/bJ0gDEQZ7to


----------



## korge7

*Torres Loft, NC*

Torres Loft, Charlotte NC


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

I salute everyone who had worked so hard to built a loft from scratch (or even buying them!) to give the birds a good home. Thank you for loving and caring so much for the birds that you've built a comfortable mansion for them. It is incredible! Their lofts are more comfortable than my own room!

Such lucky birds and kind-hearted, VERY DEDICATED/TALENTED owners! I am floored!


----------



## eagle79

Jeff Ward said:


> A few pics of our loft built summer 2010, enjoying it very much... Cheers, Jeff.


fantastico


----------



## eagle79

im gona say it again fantastico need i say more????great job


----------



## eagle79

Wingsonfire said:


> Here is mine:


you must be a carpenter great job im jealous lol


----------



## November-X-Scourge

So Jealous >_<


----------



## fastfields

My nest box on the right that I built. I have 4 white homers but no luck mating yet. Just got the 6x8 storage building. Thinking of moving nest to it and young birds to small box. may even divide storage building into 2 sections and get some rollers for the other half. any thoughts.


----------



## fastfields

well I cant upload pic for some reason. I will try again.


----------



## fastfields




----------



## TALON

Great looking lofts^^^^^. 

Here's a new loft I completed week before last week.




























Ken


----------



## almondman

Great loft. Well thought out.


----------



## pigeon is fun

very nice. the loft and the birds, cheers.


----------



## gogo10131

Very nice looking loft. Looks well thought out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice loft, I like it. Real nice nest boxes.


----------



## Pijlover

looks great, like the cleaning dishes under the nest boxes, very easy to clean that way


----------



## Greek Boy

Ken- very nicely designed loft. Are you racing or just enjoying this great sport? The birds look good and healthy. Good looking homers. Again great job and all the best to you and yours.-Nick


----------



## nancybird

That is a very nice loft.You can see alot of thought went into it.


----------



## billyr70

Very nice, I really like the floor..


----------



## Zippy

Hi everyone,

Here is my loft just about finished. Hope you like it.


----------



## Pijlover

wow....simply wow


----------



## Zippy

Thanks Pijlover! I spent the better part of 10 months building it and put all my spare money into it.


----------



## birdkeeper

WOW! that is one gorgeous loft! pls post some inside pics if you can. tnx


----------



## Pijlover

Definitely, i can imagine how you have worked on it to produce it, its very obvious
I have seen your other pics in similar threads, i have built my loft myself so i know its a hard job,but with a outcome like this its worthwhile
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Zippy

Thanks for commenting on it Pijlover. Birdkeeper here is a link to the build thread with some inside pictures http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/my-new-loft-59382.html. I still have a partition wall to build and 4 sets of box perches. I'm loving the whole process but it gives me new respect for home builders, whew can't wait to be finished.


----------



## pigeon is fun

awesome!!!


----------



## meldrew

Very nice loft Zippy, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Msfreebird

Zippy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my loft just about finished. Hope you like it.


I LOVE it!!!!!!!! I have 'cottage style' lofts.......that would look wonderful in my backyard!!


----------



## Zippy

> I LOVE it!!!!!!!! I have 'cottage style' lofts.......that would look wonderful in my backyard!!


Yes Ive seen your lofts and thought they would fit well in my yard, lol. I live on the Maryland coast and love cottage style houses, sheds and now pigeon lofts. Heres a picture of my house so you can see that the theme carries over







.


----------



## nancybird

Your loft is very charming.Well done!


----------



## Zippy

Thanks nancybird


----------



## Charis

Adorable loft and house, Zippy.


----------



## Zippy

Thanks charis


----------



## Msfreebird

Lovely house too  Growing up on the Maine/NH Seacoast, we have alot of different style homes here, but 'cottage style' has always been my favorite. I love your farmers porch.......I have a 'reversed saltbox' style home and was trying to figure out how I could put a farmers porch on the front


----------



## eyespyer

Boondock Loft

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/boondock-loft-64899.html


----------



## Jay3

Wow! great looking loft! Lots of great sunshine in the aviery. Birds must love it.


----------



## Rahmanshanur

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P2efNm5xys 
my one!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Rahmanshanur said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P2efNm5xys
> my one!


very nice! thanks for sharing.


----------



## TALON

Thanks everyone!! 



Greek Boy said:


> Ken- very nicely designed loft. Are you racing or just enjoying this great sport? The birds look good and healthy. Good looking homers. Again great job and all the best to you and yours.-Nick


Thanks Nick! This new loft is for my breeders. Next year will be my first year for racing, and I can't wait. 

Thanks again! 



billyr70 said:


> Very nice, I really like the floor..


Thanks! The welded wire floors are a big help.


----------



## nancybird

It sure is nice to see all the different lofts.


----------



## jobinjv

johnnyksspeedshop said:


> Thanks! Here is the inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just one from the build (most of the wood was left over from building a bar in my basement, so I just designed it as I went according to the amount of wood I had)


What sort of wood have you used in this ?


----------



## TALON

I've almost completed my newest breeding loft which is on the left. Two of the three breeding lofts are complete. 

Please tell me what you think!




























Ken


----------



## nancybird

Very nicely done.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Built this earlier this year with my dad.


----------



## pigeon is fun

very nice set-up. really cool.


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon- Your loft is really quite a site. Beautifully done. 3 breeding sections give you enough room to keep your breeders healthy without overcrowding and room for different blood lines kept apart.I can't wait to see what your new young bird team will look like. Where will you keep the youngsters and what blood lines will you race? I wish you the best in your new challenge at racing. Yours in sport- Nick.


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Talon- Your loft is really quite a site. Beautifully done. 3 breeding sections give you enough room to keep your breeders healthy without overcrowding and room for different blood lines kept apart.I can't wait to see what your new young bird team will look like. Where will you keep the youngsters and what blood lines will you race? I wish you the best in your new challenge at racing. Yours in sport- Nick.


Thanks Nick!!
The YB will be kept in the racing loft. Cocks on the left, hens in the middle. 










Ken


----------



## nancybird

pigeon lower what is the middle part of the roof? I like that but I don 't know what thats called.


----------



## Msfreebird

nancybird said:


> pigeon lower what is the middle part of the roof? I like that but I don 't know what thats called.


Those are clear poly roofing panels. I have those in the center of my flight cage roofs. Lets the sunlight in


----------



## nancybird

Thank you Msfreebird. I really like them because the ony ones I've seen @ my large local hardware store had solid color to them with no light coming thru.Green or metal. So I find what you have is very very nice! I want to find some. I will ony need a small amount but need to keep searching stores.


----------



## Msfreebird

nancybird said:


> Thank you Msfreebird. I really like them because the ony ones I've seen @ my large local hardware store had solid color to them with no light coming thru.Green or metal. So I find what you have is very very nice! I want to find some. I will ony need a small amount but need to keep searching stores.


I got mine at Home Depot


----------



## Pigeon lower

Yes it is clear paneling, it lets alot of sunlight in and makes a major difference..

One problem i have had is with my coop is the birds dont like using the hole on top of the window. I have had to help a few get back in the coop and alot wont go out through it, so on nice days im going to have to throw them all outside and let them figure it out.. For now i just took the window out.


----------



## nancybird

Thanks now I know where to look.Pigeon lower thats funny about helping get afew get back in . I wonder what they are thinking when you have to help them?


----------



## Pigeon lower

Oh just looked at my pictured again and the windows are out in it aha, usually the windows are in and theres a peice from the top removed so they can go in and out through it.


----------



## epul

cool looking lofts


----------



## Kal-El

I have three sections all 6' x 8'. The far left section houses 12 pairs of breeders, middle section houses 12 pairs of old bird racers, and the far right section houses 60 young birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Isn't 60 birds in a 8x6 a little crowded.


----------



## Kal-El

Not really. I built 60 perches, but fly more like 35 birds. Even if I was to have 60 young birds, they would all have their own little perch.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Just because they have there own perch doesn't mean their not over crowded. I can put 50 perches in a 4x4 put that don't mean that 50 birds fit in there. 60 birds is 3 times the amount that should be in there. 24 should be the max. 60 birds would be max for the entire loft. I'm sure this is not just my opinion but most everyone on this site, one bird per 2 square feet.


----------



## Kal-El

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Just because they have there own perch doesn't mean their not over crowded. I can put 50 perches in a 4x4 put that don't mean that 50 birds fit in there. 60 birds is 3 times the amount that should be in there. 24 should be the max. 60 birds would be max for the entire loft. I'm sure this is not just my opinion but most everyone on this site, one bird per 2 square feet.


Of course I know that. Even though I built 60 perches doesn't mean my goal is to fill all 60. I rarely even get 45, let alone 60. Should I have stated the young bird section only holds 45 then?


----------



## Greek Boy

Kal-El- Nice looking loft. I like how you did the the roof with a split for the exhaust warm air to exit. Would like to see what the three sections look like on the inside if you have the time. For myself I like windows in the front for sunlight and the warmth it brings in the winter. I wish you all the best in your racing seasons. Do you fly any particular bloodlines? -Nick..


----------



## loversloft

*Our Lofts*

Nothing fancy, but clean and dry. Our birds are certainly happy!


----------



## loversloft

*Lovers' Loft*

Our lofts are plain, simple, and we can only afford to update them one at a time, but...our birds don't mind because we keep them clean and dry!


----------



## TALON

Nice lofts. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who paints the inside of the loft white!!










Ken


----------



## loversloft

*Yours are PRISTINE! BEAUTIFUL!*

Can't wait for the time AND money to do some updates!


----------



## TALON

Thanks!!

Ken


----------



## Kal-El

Greek Boy said:


> Kal-El- Nice looking loft. I like how you did the the roof with a split for the exhaust warm air to exit. Would like to see what the three sections look like on the inside if you have the time. For myself I like windows in the front for sunlight and the warmth it brings in the winter. I wish you all the best in your racing seasons. Do you fly any particular bloodlines? -Nick..


Thanks for looking and enjoy! Greek Boy, I simply made the back wall taller than the front, with a 15 degree incline. I then used a piece of steel grate to cover the opening. There is no draft, but air does enter from the bottom and flow through the top. 

First picture is my drop trap for the young bird section.










The second picture is the young bird side.










The third picture is the old bird section where I've been flying widowhood for three years, and natural for one year. This year, my brother who's my loft partner and I have decided we're not flying old birds. Instead, we're using out old bird pairs as foster parents for our breeders. 










The fourth picture is my breeders' section where I have 12 pairs. My brother and I each have six pairs. My main family is Janssen/Van Loon, while his is Janssen/Van Reet. We both fly our own long distance families. I have Stichelbaut/Van Hove and he has Stichelbaut/Van Moorsel.


----------



## Greek Boy

Kal-El- thanks for taking the time to take some interior pictures. A very simple and effective drop trap. You have a very nice setup. The best part is you and your brother sharing time and work together to reach a common goal. To race some good racing bloodlines and make it work. I hope it makes your life fuller as it did mine with my family and friends. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## nancybird

Very nice pictures.


----------



## TALON

Great pix... Thanks for sharing!!

Ken


----------



## Kal-El

Greek Boy said:


> Kal-El- thanks for taking the time to take some interior pictures. A very simple and effective drop trap. You have a very nice setup. The best part is you and your brother sharing time and work together to reach a common goal. To race some good racing bloodlines and make it work. I hope it makes your life fuller as it did mine with my family and friends. Yours in sport-Nick..


Thank you for the kind words. My brother and I have been partners for 6 years now. We've enjoyed sharing the duties, costs, joys, and even money together. Although we each have our own birds, we split the care and cost right down the middle. I am very blessed to have him with me in this great hobby. Many other guys in our club are envious of us, especially when it comes to vaccinating our birds! 

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## jeff houghton

TALON said:


> Great looking lofts^^^^^.
> 
> Here's a new loft I completed week before last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken


classy !!
well done


----------



## Greek Boy

Kal-El - two people definitley make things go alot easier opposed to one. Especially when both parties work together to reach a common goal. Keeping fancies when young and racing homers in later years kept me and my brother very close as well as our families. Race day was always a treat with both of us staring up and droppers at the ready. All the best-Nick..


----------



## Kal-El

Talon, I love the steel grate flooring. I would imagine scraping is a thing of the past. How much did you spend on each piece? I'm planning to build my own loft one day with that style of flooring.


----------



## TALON

jeff houghton said:


> classy !!
> well done


Thanks Jeff! 



Kal-El said:


> Talon, I love the steel grate flooring. I would imagine scraping is a thing of the past. How much did you spend on each piece? I'm planning to build my own loft one day with that style of flooring.


Thanks!  Today I picked up a new #9 welded wire floor, (82"X57 1/2") and four 1" square steel stock supports for the wire floor, and the cost was $150.00 including everything being powder coated white. And that was a deal from a friend. (Thanks Bruce)  Regular price would have been $230.00.


----------



## Greek Boy

Kal- El - this section looks great like the rest of your loft. Just wondering how you clean under your steel grates. Do the grates lift out or does the floor drop and removed for cleaning. If possible would like to see the interior of your racing lofts. Again great job on all your lofts. Best of luck in the next racing season.-Nick..


----------



## TALON

Greek Boy said:


> Kal- El - this section looks great like the rest of your loft. Just wondering how you clean under your steel grates. Do the grates lift out or does the floor drop and removed for cleaning. If possible would like to see the interior of your racing lofts. Again great job on all your lofts. Best of luck in the next racing season.-Nick..


Thanks!  I've built slide out drawers to help with the cleaning.










Ken


----------



## Callum Young

Good idea! Simple but brilliant


----------



## Kal-El

Greek Boy said:


> Kal- El - this section looks great like the rest of your loft. Just wondering how you clean under your steel grates. Do the grates lift out or does the floor drop and removed for cleaning. If possible would like to see the interior of your racing lofts. Again great job on all your lofts. Best of luck in the next racing season.-Nick..


I wish my loft floor was steel grates, but it isn't so! I clean my loft like the majority; that is scraping until the hand cramps up. 

Thanks for your wishes for next year. I've decided to be more of a warden this coming year!


----------



## Greek Boy

Talon and Kal- El, sorry for the error. The message about the steel grates was meant for Talon. I like those pull out drawers. Saves time and makes it easier. 
Kal-El- thats one of the benefits of having a brother who shares the sport with you. You can split the responsabilites any way you want if both agree on who does what. All the best to all of you.-Nick..


----------



## Kal-El

Talon, I'm digging that wide open aviary. Unfortunately, I can never have a loft like that here where I live. Pigeon break-ins and thefts are all too common. Trust is a hard thing to come by in my neighborhood. Maybe when I build my own loft on my property in the boonies.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

jobinjv said:


> What sort of wood have you used in this ?


This is all pine.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Early this spring I added my flying section on to the left:


----------



## ABS_LOFT

]


----------



## TALON

Today I added some Christmas cheer!! 










Ken


----------



## Zippy

Ha ha that's great


----------



## nancybird

That is very cool.


----------



## kingdizon




----------



## Msfreebird

kingdizon said:


>


Looking good! You've got alot done  I know you have wire mesh over the chain link, but I'd be real careful about those gaps.....like around the door! How about putting bricks around the bottom instead of wood? Just don't want you to have problems with mice and rats!


----------



## kingdizon

Msfreebird said:


> Looking good! You've got alot done  I know you have wire mesh over the chain link, but I'd be real careful about those gaps.....like around the door! How about putting bricks around the bottom instead of wood? Just don't want you to have problems with mice and rats!


it's actually wildlife mesh double wrapped. Works just as good. I have bricks in the corners, and as for the door,that's why the cardboard is there. the gaps on the other side are a lot bigger where the latch is. Im actually planning on getting plywood instead,the cardboard is temporary. that way itll cover the whole door and itll also be used as a trap. Ill either get a sputnik or ill build my own around my trap door. That way i can open the door,and the plywood will cover the whole thing and allow them to trap in,then ill just close it all back up at night. i was racking my brain trying to figure out how to trap using chainlink, the big difference between mine and everyone elses is they are not actually trapping into the loft but the flypen where the food is... as for mice and rats...lol the cat we have and the other cats at the neighbors house take care of those. do a damn good job too we havent had rats or mice around for years, and my grandparents have been at that house for more than 40 years!
the wood is just fine,because that's just the front view. the sides have the same wood with 4x4s on top of them,with the mesh wrapped around the bottom 2x4s,so there is a lot of excess mesh than layers the bottom under and over the wood.
here are a couple "video tours" of it
http://youtu.be/LLHkicDu2Vc
http://youtu.be/BwCp0yGXfU0
gotta put in more perches...plus get a windowhood box thatll be seperate on the outside. ill cover the sides with plywood for the drafts


----------



## Boo800800

*another addition*


----------



## jwbriggs

Here is mine, about 90% complete. Have some additions that I have added that haven't had time to get pics yet. My picture sizes are to large to load so here is the link to my album.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2513


----------



## pigeon is fun

very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Ward

*Addition to Ocean View Loft*

Hello everyone, I haven't been on line in a long time. This is the new addition of a double roller kit loft (on the left, Racer loft on the right). Take care, Jeff


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Very nice Jeff, I see you have been working hard, but where is the ocean? LOL Good Job


----------



## Jay3

I love the decorating on the Ocean View Loft. Looks great!


----------



## klondike goldie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8KWS22rOHo


----------



## Msfreebird

I'm re-posting mine because I use to have Webshots and all pictures have been deleted!


----------



## carrera mike

Awesome & great looking lofts in this thread! 

Here's my humble10X7 Loft. T1-11 sidings. Flooring frame sits on 4X4 Sliders that sits on concrete blocks. anchored with hurricane ties on four corners as we get howling winds here south-east corner of VA. 


















*POOP TRAYS PULLED OUT*


----------



## Jerryx4

Huge poop trays!!! 
Looks a beauty loft! Inside pics???


----------



## carrera mike

Jerryx4 said:


> Huge poop trays!!!
> Looks a beauty loft! Inside pics???


Thanks! unfortunately, this is the only inside pix I have for now... I made these doors, *foldable* so they could function as windowhood cages..
Ill try to take more inside pix


----------



## alby68

*My Breeder Loft*

Hi everyone, here is a picture of one of my lofts.


----------



## bigislerollers

Could a moderator please "sticky" this discussion. Should have been done years ago.


----------



## chayi

This is my small racing loft "Los bravo loft"


----------



## pigeonjim

chayi said:


> This is my small racing loft "Los bravo loft"


I do not call that a small loft, just a loft with well utilized space!


----------



## DonsPigeons

*My Rollers and Tumblers Lofts*

DonsPigeons


----------



## c.hert

Very nice thread with some beautiful lofts..Well Done.. How large is that LP Tank?


----------



## carrera mike

The other loft  Just finished YB season with a 352mile final race from Harford, PA to Chesapeake, VA. Getting ready now for breeding, then OB racing in April.


----------



## heeler

This is my finished version of a race loft, it should do me for a while. Thanks to Cerrera mike for doing his first so I could steal idea's. I know he battles the cold but down here we battle the heat, hence all the ventilation openings.


----------



## Jerryx4

heeler said:


> This is my finished version of a race loft, it should do me for a while. Thanks to Cerrera mike for doing his first so I could steal idea's. I know he battles the cold but down here we battle the heat, hence all the ventilation openings.


Very nice dude. will do the job well...
Gunna paint them up too? protect from the weather... I went crazy did 5 base coats on every surface with cheap exterior paint by brush then 2 sprayed top coats. Yes I did ALL exposed bits including the bits where the mesh staples too


----------



## heeler

Thank you sir, the siding I used is actually concrete (It's called Hardee Board) so no painting needed. And all the wood I used is pressure treated, again no painting needed. Here in Florida we get an abundance of rain so even painting usually wont stop wood rot in a very short time unless the wood has been pressure treated, not even several coats of paint on top of primer paint will stop mother nature.  I will paint it in the near future tho just for asthetics maybe when young bird race season is over at the end of Nov 2016. It will be empty then and I can spray it and not worry about the birdie's.
I only wanted to build this once so I spent a little more on things than I should have I guess but this should last a while.


----------



## Jay3

The better the quality, the better it will last. And that's always a good idea.


----------



## Tomhardisty

*Wings of Love Loft - Connecticut*

Wings of Love loft in Milford, CT


----------



## GrizzleMan

I like all these lofts good work


----------



## Eleftharios

Still working on it


----------



## Eleftharios

A view from the opposite side


----------



## Eleftharios

One more view


----------



## MBOMBOSHE

Nice Idea That Poop Tray Thing, Big Upsto It


----------



## olayak

The place where I want to build my loft has a concrete base. So I don't have to raise it on blocks, right?


----------

